

Ask HN: I want to learn Python, what could be a good book to start with? - g-garron

I know something about programming, but I'm not a master in any programming language.
What motivates me, is just curiosity, but I would like to learn how to create simple web apps.<p>I plan my next step to be Ruby.<p>Thanks for your advice and comments.
======
TomasSedovic
Regardless of Zed Shaw (the author of Lear Python The Hard Way) says, I think
that Dive Into Python is a great book and one definitely worth reading.

I love Mark Pilgrim's writing and I've found the book quite helpful when I
started.

<http://www.diveintopython.net>

That said, LPTHW seems like a great book, too though I haven't read it the
whole thing.

~~~
g-garron
Thanks

------
bootload
here's my list. I've read/purchased each of the following. Without buying a
thing:

Tute: LPTHW by @zedshaw <http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/>

Tute: Official Python <http://docs.python.org/tutorial/index.html>

Reference: <http://docs.python.org/>

and if you must have a book (tutorial) buy @zedshaw "Learn Python the Hardway"
or "Learning Python, 3rd Edition" (pink mouse) by Mark Lultz ~
[http://www.amazon.com/Learning-Python-3rd-Mark-
Lutz/dp/05965...](http://www.amazon.com/Learning-Python-3rd-Mark-
Lutz/dp/0596513984?tag=duckduckgo-d-20) For (reference) get Programming Python
(pink python) also by Mark Lutz ~ [http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Python-
Mark-Lutz/dp/059615...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Python-Mark-
Lutz/dp/0596158106/ref=sr_1_sc_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1331852317&sr=1-3-spell)

------
KevinTraver
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/>

~~~
ldayley
Seconded. It's the first text that made Python stick in my mind.

------
Outliers3
Why dont u join the building the search engine udacity course The easiest way
for programming concepts to stick is to actually build things with them

www.udacity.com

------
g-garron
Thanks for your comments. I'll review them to choose one.

